# after sponsorship withdrawn



## joeygu (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi all

I am a resident in Australia, my wife was an international student, now she is holding bridging visa for 820; her student visa expired in last Dec.

We have been married for just 6 months, and yet she has transformed from a friendly and nice lady to an absolute monster.

I can no longer endure this abusive relationship, and have decided to withdraw my sponsorship for her 820/801 application today.

I know her bridging visa will be cancelled for sure; there was no domestic violence involved; as matter of fact, her frequent verbal abuse had already given me depression.

But, I wonder if it is still possible for her to still remain in Australia? Does she have enough time to apply for a new student visa? A working visa? Or maybe find a new partner immediately? 


I know it's not my call, but really, I would love to see her being kicked out of this country.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If your relationship has broken down, both of you are obligated to notify DIBP. You would do this by emailing them to inform them and advising you are withdrawing your sponsorship. After this, it's then up to DIBP. They would notify her that you've withdrawn your sponsorship and her visa is up for cancellation but they give her some time (I believe it's 28 days) to comment on why her visa should not be cancelled.

Some applicants will leave quietly, some will look for another visa to apply for, and unfortunately some will cry domestic violence in order to be considered for a PR visa anyway. So I'd always suggest you make sure that any communication or contact you have with her is either with someone else present or only in writing, simply to avoid possible accusations of domestic violence because you never know what would happen.

As you've said, it's not your call so all you can do is notify DIBP and leave it to them to handle from there. If she's able to apply for another visa, e.g. student, visa, etc. that's up to her to sort out and maybe she can do that. A partner visa would be difficult since DIBP would be suspicious of the relationship being genuine under the circumstances.


----------



## joeygu (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

I consulted with solicitor yesterday and he also warned me about the false domestic violence accusation, I will be very careful about that.

As matter of fact I have planned to move in my parents' place for the next month or two, give her no chance to "make something up".


Only 28 days huh, I don't think she can obtain a new visa that fast, hopefully.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's 28 days after they contact her, which could take a while for them to do. Best thing for you to do is report the breakdown to DIBP, move to your parents' place and try to move on.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Also document every interaction and write it down as soon as you can. Time date what was said what was done, location, possible witnesses ect. As much detail as you can think of.
Record it where possible and don't delete anything


----------

